# Boot Camp : votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné



## lauryp (25 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un soucis lorsque j'essaye d'installer Windows avec Boot Camp : à la fin de l'installation, le message d'erreur suivant apparait : "Votre disque n’a pas pu être partitionné. Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter S.O.S. depuis Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur". J'ai fait SOS avec l'utilitaire de disque (en redémarrant mon mac avec cmd R) mais aucune erreur n'a été détectée..
Pouvez-vous m'aider ? Merci !

Laury


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour *lauryp*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## lauryp (25 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide 
Voilà le résultat :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Untitled - Données      186.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 28.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Untitled                11.0 GB    disk1s5
   6:                APFS Volume Bootcamp lou            987.1 KB   disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.0 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              16.0 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4

macbook-laury:~ laurytravail$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2019)

Je vois que l'OS installé est Catalina (distribution à *5* volumes dans le *Conteneur*). Il y a un volume excédentaire sans emploi (*Bootcamp lou* - *987 Ko*).

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


la commande vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* global > puis de ses *6* volumes

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## lauryp (25 Décembre 2019)

```
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Untitled - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Untitled was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Bootcamp lou was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.61.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
macbook-laury:~ laurytravail$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2019)

La vérification ne fait ressortir aucune erreur explicite (et pas non plus de *snapshot* verrouilleur d'espace-disque).

- passe la commande test (copier-coller) -->​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *400 Go* > crée une partition indépendante d'environ *99 Go* avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* en format *apfs* > réaffiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le retour intrégral de la commande.


----------



## lauryp (25 Décembre 2019)

Voilà le résultat :

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 99 898 105 856 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 400 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 210 889 605 120 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Untitled - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Untitled was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Bootcamp lou was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.61.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 499 898 105 856 to 400 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49178
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Untitled - Données      186.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 28.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Untitled                11.0 GB    disk1s5
   6:                APFS Volume Bootcamp lou            1.0 MB     disk1s6

macbook-laury:~ laurytravail$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2019)

La vérification préalable de l'*apfs* continue de ne montrer aucune erreur explicite.

- mais l'engagement du redimensionnement retourne ceci :​

```
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49178
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


càd. signale une erreur interne (non explicite) => qui bloque le repartitionnement
----------

Redémarre (via *⌘R*) pour ouvrir la session de secours. Lance l'Utilitaire de disque -->

- dans l'angle supérieur gauche du panneau > presse la pastille : "*Présentation*" > et sélectionne : "*Afficher tous les appareils*" => ce qui affiche le *Conteneur apfs* global. Sélectionne le *Conteneur* > fais un *S.O.S.* dessus.​
----------

Redémarre pour réouvrir ta session normale d'utilisateur.

- repasse la commande test :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


et poste le retour => qu'on voie s'il y a eu une modification.


----------



## lauryp (25 Décembre 2019)

Voilà ce que j'obtiens après avoir fait les manips :

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 99 898 105 856 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 400 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 209 245 437 952 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Untitled - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Untitled was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Bootcamp lou was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.61.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 499 898 105 856 to 400 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49241
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Untitled - Données      185.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 28.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Untitled                11.0 GB    disk1s5
   6:                APFS Volume Bootcamp lou            1.0 MB     disk1s6

macbook-laury:~ laurytravail$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2019)

La même erreur persiste. Il s'agit d'une erreur "non explicite" dans l'*apfs* = indétectable comme telle à la vérification et donc incorrigible.

- la seule solution pour toi consiste à cloner la distribution de Catalina => à destination d'un DDE > démarrer dessus > supprimer / recréer l'*apfs* > cloner à rebours la distribution Catalina du clone => dans le nouveau *Conteneur apfs* interne sans erreur.​
Si tu veux effectuer cette opération de va-et-vient > il te faut un DDE USB avec dans les *250 Go* d'espace libre > dont le disque doit être paramétré en table de partition *GUID* et la partition dédiée doit être de type *apfs*.


----------



## lauryp (25 Décembre 2019)

Ok, merci beaucoup pour ton aide ! Je vais essayer de faire ça alors.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2019)

Je peux te guider à la manœuvre si tu veux. Il suffit que tu aies un DDE disponible convenablement paramétré.


----------



## lauryp (25 Décembre 2019)

Oui je veux bien, j'ai un DDE de 1 To sous la main


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2019)

Alors branche-le au Mac. Puis passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :

```
diskutil list external
df -H
```


qui affichent : la configuration des disques externes & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les retours.


----------



## lauryp (25 Décembre 2019)

Ah mince désolée, je n'ai pas le disque sur moi en ce moment... Est-ce que je peux reposter un message sur ce sujet quand je l'aurai récupéré ? Merci beaucoup pour ton aide en tout cas !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2019)

D'accord : poste les retours des commandes quand tu auras récupéré ton DDE.


----------



## lauryp (4 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, 
Tout d'abord je te souhaite une très belle année 2020, j'espère que tu as passé de bonnes fêtes !
Je reviens vers toi pour le disque dur, j'en ai finalement acheté un nouveau (capacité de 1 To). Je te met les retours des commandes du terminal :

```
diskutil list external
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data Backup Plus             1000.0 GB  disk2s2

macbook-laury:~ laurytravail$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5    500G    11G   294G     4%  484568 4881332872    0%   /
devfs           204k   204k     0B   100%     698          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s1    500G   188G   294G    40%  551770 4881265670    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
/dev/disk1s4    500G   5.4G   294G     2%       3 4881817437    0%   /private/var/vm
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
/dev/disk1s6    500G   1.0M   294G     1%      92 4881817348    0%   /Volumes/Bootcamp lou
/dev/disk2s2    1.0T    36M   1000     1%     271    7628825    0%   /Volumes/Backup Plus
macbook-laury:~ laurytravail$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour et bonne année.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs Clone gpt disk2 ; diskutil list external
```


la commande reparamètre le DDE : table *GPT* > format *apfs* > volume *Clone* - puis réaffiche la configuration externe

Poste le retour.


----------



## lauryp (4 Janvier 2020)

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs Clone gpt disk2 ; diskutil list external
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as APFS with name Clone
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1000.0 GB  disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   782.3 KB   disk3s1

macbook-laury:~ laurytravail$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2020)

Parfait.

- alors va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.​
----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Untitled*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner la distribution de Catalina interne => dans le *Conteneur* du DDE. Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## lauryp (4 Janvier 2020)

C'est bon l'opération est terminée.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2020)

Alors redémarre > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis *Clone* > démarre dessus.

- tu n'as qu'à dire si tu ouvres une session conforme à celle que tu viens de quitter.​
Passe alors aussi la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie la situation globale.


----------



## lauryp (4 Janvier 2020)

Oui j'obtiens bien une session conforme en démarrant sur Clone.
Voici le résultat de la commande :

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Untitled - Données      189.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 28.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      6.4 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Untitled                11.0 GB    disk1s5
   6:                APFS Volume Bootcamp lou            1.0 MB     disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1000.0 GB  disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone - Données         186.6 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Clone                   10.9 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.6 MB    disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                531.3 MB   disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk3s5

macbook-laury:~ laurytravail$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2020)

Es-tu toujours actuellement dans la session de *Clone* ?


----------



## lauryp (5 Janvier 2020)

Oui je suis dessus en ce moment


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande supprime l'*apfs* interne en reformatant un volume *Macintosh HD* standard > reconvertit ce volume à l'*apfs* > affiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## lauryp (5 Janvier 2020)

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutikl ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Untitled - Données" on disk1s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk1s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk1s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk1s4
Unmounting Volume "Untitled" on disk1s5
Unmounting Volume "Bootcamp lou" on disk1s6
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Finished APFS operation on disk1
-bash: diskutikl: command not found
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.8 GB   disk0s2

macbook-laury:~ laurytravail$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2020)

J'avais fais un _lapsus calami_ en écrivant *diskutikl* dans le 2è segment de commande. J'ai corrigé tout de suite > mais tu avais déjà enregistré la version fautive.

- alors voici le final de commande édité -->​

```
diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list internal
```


qui convertit à l'*apfs* > puis réaffiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## lauryp (5 Janvier 2020)

Ah mince désolée, voici le résultat :

```
diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list internal
Converting the volume on disk0s2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Macintosh HD" backed by the GPT partition disk0s2
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk0s2
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk0s2
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk0s2 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk0s2 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk0s2
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk1s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk1s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s1
Finished APFS operation on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            905.2 KB   disk1s1

macbook-laury:~ laurytravail$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2020)

Parfait. Maintenant relance Carbon Copy Cloner (qui s'est cloné lui-même dans les Applications de *Clone*) -->

- définis une nouvelle tâche où : *SOURCE* = *Clone* > *DESTINATION* = *Macintosh HD* > *SafetyNet* = *Désactivé* => et presse le bouton : "*Cloner*". Ce qui va cloner à rebours la distribution de Catalina externe => dans le *Conteneur apfs* interne.​
Quand le logiciel t'annonce que tout est fini > redémarre avec "*alt*" > choisis *Macintosh HD* et démarre dessus -->

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu réouvres une session interne conforme à la précédente.​


----------



## lauryp (5 Janvier 2020)

C'est terminé. J'ai redémarré sur Macintosh HD et la session est bien conforme.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2020)

Content pour toi !

- tu peux disposer du DDE à ta guise (en y conservant un clone à jour ou plour un autre usage).​


----------



## lauryp (5 Janvier 2020)

Ca marche, un grand merci pour ton aide et ta patience en tout cas !!


----------

